
In Praise of Slowness - prostoalex
https://lareviewofbooks.org/?p=238271&post_type=article&preview=1&_ppp=84bd28553a
======
YCode
Funny, all this academic consideration of "slowness" and I'm reminded of an
adage the Marines use:

Slow is smooth, smooth is fast.

~~~
Infernal
I've always heard that adage in reference to performance/race driving or
playing a musical instrument, never the military. Makes sense that it has wide
ranging application though.

~~~
maxxxxx
"Slow" may not be the best word here. I think "deliberate" or "controlled"
would be better.

~~~
swah
That word doesn't oppose "fast" though...

~~~
maxxxxx
It shouldn't. When you are good at something you are fast but you are in
control. You can't get quick lap times in a race car going slow.

~~~
khedoros1
It should. The reframing the context of what "slow" means is part of what
makes you consider the adage on a level deeper than the surface, looking for a
way to resolve the apparent paradox.

------
ertand
Reminds me of Kundera's book,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slowness_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slowness_\(novel\))

------
tmaly
Lol, reminds me of the time I had 2 hours to see the Hermitage, I ran through
it.

